

List of those who voted for and against CISPA - cybertheorist
http://clerk.house.gov/evs/2012/roll192.xml

======
itg
Let's not forget companies such as Google which actually lobbied for CISPA.
They had the huge blackout for SOPA since it threatens their business plan,
but they are in the business of collecting data so supported CISPA.

So much for their "Do No Evil" bull.

[http://thehill.com/blogs/hillicon-
valley/technology/223069-g...](http://thehill.com/blogs/hillicon-
valley/technology/223069-google-acknowledges-lobbying-on-cybersecurity-bill-
cispa)

~~~
Homunculiheaded
I was really surprised by the lack of cynicism surrounding the SOPA blackout.
Yes it was in the public good, but it was merely a coincidence that what was
good for Google happened to align with what was good for everyone else.

Current US politics is like watching a television program were you root for
one team or another, you may feel excited when 'your team' wins but your
participation will always limited to that of spectating. The analogy breaks
down because in our case we also live in the television.

~~~
felipemnoa
>>your participation will always limited to that of spectating.

Only because you choose to. You can join groups that align with your beliefs
to help influence the legislation process. Don't complain that you are just an
spectator when you don't even want to play the game.

~~~
rbanffy
I wonder how many people who complain about politics even vote. Here in Brazil
I see people actively trying to avoid voting (it's mandatory).

------
cynicalkane
Can someone give a short, accurate explanation of what CISPA is about and how
it's a threat?

Unlike SOPA, where there was plenty of accurate information about why it was
bad, I can't figure out what's going on with CISPA. For instance, reading the
Wikipedia page it doesn't seem there's any obligation for companies to share
information, nor a right to break privacy policies they couldn't earlier.

So it's entirely unclear to me why my privacy is threatened. I'm pro-privacy
but I want to know what there is to be worried about.

------
mrschwabe
If you're wondering why Ron Paul didn't vote, he didn't have a chance because
the vote was abruptly moved up a day in advance and rushed through while he
was campaigning in Texas.

[http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20120426/14505718671/insani...](http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20120426/14505718671/insanity-
cispa-just-got-way-worse-then-passed-rushed-vote.shtml)

~~~
guelo
He has missed 92% of votes this year. [http://thehill.com/blogs/ballot-
box/gop-presidential-primary...](http://thehill.com/blogs/ballot-box/gop-
presidential-primary/220121-ron-paul-has-missed-92-percent-of-votes-in-2012)

~~~
mrschwabe
In Congress, a "not present" is the same as a "nay" vote since only the "yeas"
count. Given Paul votes against most legislation, 92% sounds about right.

~~~
memoryfault
Aren't they recorded differently though? Even though it doesn't change the
results, you should be able to tell the difference between those who vote
"nay" and those who just don't vote.

------
philiphodgen
I am absolutely floored. The sun rises in the west and sets in the east. My
Congressman (Schiff) did something right. I will reward him with small
campaign contribution and a thank-you letter.

~~~
capo
A pat on the back and a monetary reward for not fucking up?! even through it
ultimately didn't matter? it's amazing how low the bar is set for politicians.

~~~
ricardonunez
Like I read yesterday here in HN. They need to be rewarded/trained otherwise
they will never learn. I'll send a letter to my representative to tell him how
disappointed I'm. If a lot of people do that, they will know if they screwed
up or did well. Although to be honest, I feel they will never learn.

~~~
jaredsohn
This kind of practice also encourages congress to hold frequent votes on
controversial legislation.

------
drostie
If you want this in JSON format rather than XML, I have reformatted it as such
here:

<http://drostie.org/votes-HR-3523.json>

------
joshuahedlund
Not surprised to see Amash on the No vote. (He is voluntarily leading a drive
to increase Congress transparency by explaining every vote on
Facebook/Twitter. <https://www.facebook.com/repjustinamash>) Regarding CISPA
he said: "I voted 'no' on CISPA. The bill passed 248-168, but my amendment to
protect library, tax, gun, educational, and medical records also passed
415-0."

However, I am rather surprised to Issa on the Aye vote. He was one of the few
members that actively worked against SOPA while it was still in committee. His
Twitter bio (@darrellissa) says he enjoys "an #OPEN, accessible & uncensored
internet."

~~~
snowwrestler
There's nothing in CISPA that would violate those criteria. It doesn't close
or censor anything.

------
emehrkay
I hate to generalize, but (I'm about to anyway) all my old representatives
(dem or repub) voted Aye. You'd think that old people would enjoy some sort of
anonymity. However, if is this being sold as a counter-terrorism method I
could see why they'd vote for it.

~~~
goostavos
I think the problem is that the "old" people just don't understand the bills.
Call it Counter-terrorism, or anti-child-porn and you've got people signing
because having a " nay" on a loosely languaged bill probably means fodder for
attack ads down the road.

"Congressman [x] voted NO on stopping cyber terrorism"

My rep pulled support for SOPA at the _last_ possible second, and only after
public out cry. I sent him a letter thanking him for actually listening to his
constituents, but kindly asked for him to resign. If these people don't
understand the technology they're being asked to regulate, they should be
replaced by those who do.

~~~
snowwrestler
There is no possible way that a member of Congress could understand everything
that they are passing laws on, so they rely on their staff members,
constituents, and special interests to educate them.

In this case, unlike SOPA, there were quite a few people who _do_ understand
Internet technology who supported the bill.

~~~
read_wharf
There should be a Congressional Technology Office, similar to the
Congressional Budget Office.

------
briandoll
If you don't know who your representative is by name, you can look them up
here: <http://www.house.gov/representatives/find/>

------
aw3c2
This is the one thing I envy you for in USA politics, you get to see who voted
for what. We do not have that in Germany.

~~~
mjn
Interesting, I didn't realize that recording votes wasn't done regularly in a
number of major democracies. While looking for more information I dug up this
book chapter on the subject, and it looks like practices vary a lot more than
I'd thought: [http://www.uni-
potsdam.de/db/vergleich/Publikationen/Parliam...](http://www.uni-
potsdam.de/db/vergleich/Publikationen/Parliaments/chapter16.pdf) (PDF).

------
silverlight
What does having the Representative's name in italics signify? (Please don't
say co-sponsor...)

~~~
nhebb
There is a key at the top of the page:

    
    
      (Republicans in roman; Democrats in italic; Independents underlined)

